# Grrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK so I go and order that savic igloo for my ratty boys...get it through today and I am not happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I ordered a brand new igloo OK.

I get....

2 bases 

2 different coloured bases  

2 different coloured bases...one which is dirty with scratching and signs of chewing!!!!!!!!!   

Cost me £7 with the postage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> OK so I go and order that savic igloo for my ratty boys...get it through today and I am not happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I ordered a brand new igloo OK.
> 
> ...


Complain and complain and complain.. oh I and send it bak.. who did you order it off??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Complain and complain and complain.. oh I and send it bak.. who did you order it off??


Have done! Though they seem to just wanna send me the top without sening the other base back. Surepets off ebay! xx


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh dear, that's not good! I'd definitley complain. It's really frustrating especially when you've been looking forward to having something delivered!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah you're right. Well they seem to be sending me the top half through...we'll see! xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thats just happened to me Niki:eek6: somebodys going to be introuble in their packing department... i ordered an igloo from surepets on ebay for my hammies... it came on tuesday with 2 bottoms no top messaged them and i offered to buy the top for the extra bottom ...which they let me have for 1.99 both tops came yesterday:thumbup:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> thats just happened to me Niki:eek6: somebodys going to be introuble in their packing department... i ordered an igloo from surepets on ebay for my hammies... it came on tuesday with 2 bottoms no top messaged them and i offered to buy the top for the extra bottom ...which they let me have for 1.99 both tops came yesterday:thumbup:


oh dear....

you have another empty cage to fill! :scared:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> oh dear....
> 
> you have another empty cage to fill! :scared:


hahaa nope not this time


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> hahaa nope not this time


i give it 3 months!

max!


----------

